# 4 of the Worst Cheating Scandals in Sports



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Great list. It ends with a certain athlete who was punished with a lifetime ban. Unfair? You decide.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Of those I wouldn't consider either the NOLA Saints bounty scheme or White Sox series throw "cheating".


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

ibericb said:


> Of those aren't what I wouldn't consider either the NOLA Saints bounty scheme or White Sox series throw "cheating".


I would have expected some more doping scandals, maybe even something with EPO, like Marion Jones or Sugar Shane Mosley. Speaking of boxing, Jake LaMotta's dive for the mafia is up there.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

ibericb said:


> Of those I wouldn't consider either the NOLA Saints bounty scheme or White Sox series throw "cheating".


Offering financial inducements to players to deliberately inflict injury on opponents, not only breaks the rules but surely must be breaking Federal laws. Plus it's damned unsporting.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

sir duke said:


> Offering financial inducements to players to deliberately inflict injury on opponents, not only breaks the rules but surely must be breaking Federal laws. Plus it's damned unsporting.


It's absolutely unsporting, but not cheating. Cheating is acting dishonestly to gain an advantage in competition. Football has a long history of trying to hurt the opponent in the game. It was preached and coached widely, at all levels. What was new was paying players superficially for results in doing just that, and at a time the game was under attack for its violent effect. The attack on Kerrigan was cheating, but not the Saints bounty scheme.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

ibericb said:


> It's absolutely unsporting, but not cheating. Cheating is acting dishonestly to gain an advantage in competition. Football has a long history of trying to hurt the opponent in the game. It was preached and coached widely, at all levels. What was new was paying players superficially for results in doing just that, and at a time the game was under attack for its violent effect. The attack on Kerrigan was cheating, but not the Saints bounty scheme.


If they are concealing the scheme or denying it exists they are acting dishonestly, the injuries to opponents give them an advantage, which by your own definition is 'cheating'. Were they bragging about this 'initiative'? Aiming to hurt an opposing player is an accepted part of rugby too, I have the dental work to prove it.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

sir duke said:


> If they are concealing the scheme or denying it exists they are acting dishonestly, the injuries to opponents give them an advantage, which by your own definition is 'cheating'. Were they bragging about this 'initiative'? Aiming to hurt an opposing player is an accepted part of rugby too, I have the dental work to prove it.


The only thing the Saints did that every other NFL team didn't do was to pay a bonus for the results.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

ibericb said:


> The only thing the Saints did that every other NFL team didn't do was to pay a bonus for the results.


Cash inducement. There's your unfair advantage. Cheating. 

Looks like they were all seeking to get an unfair advantage by nobbling the other teams deliberately. Like cycling, if they all dope, they all cheat.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

Where is Deflategate?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

honkinunit said:


> Where is Deflategate?


Atop the list of the 4 Most Ridiculous Cheating Scandals in Sports...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Ah, Tanya. And yes, Rosie Ruiz, the marathoner who took the subway. And of course, shudder, shudder, Lahnce. Lahnce is in yelleow! Lahnce is in yelleow! And all is right with the world!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

East German Olympic sports program?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

davidka said:


> East German Olympic sports program?


nah they were just leveling the playing field with the west.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I think that they were very liberal in their use of cheat to describe two of the four choices.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Opus51569 said:


> Atop the list of the 4 Most Ridiculous Cheating Scandals in Sports...


Stupidest thing I ever heard of. Why would teams not use the same ball? Home team should supply all balls for the game, both teams use the same balls. So no deflategate possible.


----------

